# Audreys new haircut



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes...it really is that bad! 




























And how she was before.....


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Awww bless she still looks a little cutie though, an i bet her hair will grow back lovely. Like the piccy of Alfie look at her bless him xxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Aawwww bless her poor Audrey  the person that did that needs to be fired  give her a hug from me xx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh no! Bless her. She's still adorable but I am not surprised you're miffed.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Never mind it will soon grow back, what lovely cats you have all so different.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh poor Audrey, she does look decidedly unimpressed with her new hair do. That said, it doesn't look too bad, a trifle chopped, but she has lost none of her good looks or charm, plus you can actually kiss her rather than her fur 

I do like her furry wellies :biggrin:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you complained? Are the others still being funny with her?


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Awww i really hope her hair comes in as lovely as before.
No wonder your annoyed about it. She still looks so sweet!

x


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Her head looks far too big for her body! 

I think she's starting to become accustomed to it but she did climb into bed, under the duvet with me this morning which has never happened!!!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

aww bless her i can imagine what a big shock it is, i would feel exactly the same as you do. Give her lots of cuddles xxx


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Have you complained? Are the others still being funny with her?


Yes, I complained the day after. I'm hoping for a response very soon!

Barney seems infatuated with her but Baxter & Alfie are still unsure of her and back off when she comes near  Thats the hardest part because she tries to play with them and they don't want to know - she comes to me crying then which is awful. They were all so closely bonded before it really is heartbreaking


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

I cant believe it! 

bless her and her little furry wellies awww


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh poor girl  She doesn't look very happy at all I hope you get somewhere with your complaint.
Give Audrey and thed boys some cuddles from me xxx ((()))


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Aw, she looks so forlorn! I love her uggs though!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh poor Audrey. She must be cold if she climbed into bed with you. I just hope that her fur grows back long and lusterous and that the groomer gets what she deserves!.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh poor baby. Give her a hug from me.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

She looks lovely seriously.  Not quite the full lion cut though as at least they left her tail alone instead of just a tuft at the end.

Trust me she will get used to it shortly, she looks uncomfortable because she is picking up on your vibes (and maybe your other cats are picking up on it too) and senses you are looking at her in a different way and she is probably thinking she has done something wrong, hence the reason why she crawled under the duvet with you.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree. The two chinnies I had to have shaved were right down to the pink. Audrey will be fine.

Liz


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I know you are upset by her hair cut but I actually think in the long run she will be better for it, her hair will grow back and will be easier to keep on top of,hopefully summer is on its way so she won't freeze. I think she looks so cute!

I can understand your upset though and hope you get somewhere with your complaint against the groomer!

Izzie


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have 2 persians who are shaved at min.1 completly like yours and the other has a mohican down his back. This is the 2nd time for them both and they are much better in the hot weather dont seem as uncomfy as they used too with all there fur.My other cats always look at them as if to say oh no not another 1 but after a few days everything settles back down.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

crikey! Sorry but... she really looks unhappy. 

Maybe she got under the cover because she was cold?


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm not surprised that you feel very angry about this. Audrey is still very beautiful. Hopefully her hair will grow back quickly and you can both put this awful experience behind you xxx


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> I'm not surprised that you feel very angry about this. *Audrey is still very beautiful*. Hopefully her hair will grow back quickly and you can both put this awful experience behind you xxx


yeh, I agree. She is a gorgeous kitty


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awww bless her, she looks like shes the grumpest cat on the planet! 
she does look like shes weaing furry boots though...thats kinda cute! lol

i would be peeved off too though, at least it grows back pretty fast.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone - I guess it was just a shock for me at first, especially as i'd asked for just her belly/legs cutting.

Audrey seems to be adjusting fine, and her fur is growing back already! 

If i'd of asked for all of her coat clipping I don't think it would have been such a shock, and I can understand why some people have their persians cut that short. I'm not against it or anything and can see it being a good thing in summer, its just that Audrey is incredibly timid and nervous, and this was probably the worst thing that could have happened to her......Alfie would be fine though and I might get him done if the weather gets hotter as his coat is incredibly dense and thick!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Thanks everyone - I guess it was just a shock for me at first, especially as i'd asked for just her belly/legs cutting.
> 
> Audrey seems to be adjusting fine, and her fur is growing back already!
> 
> If i'd of asked for all of her coat clipping I don't think it would have been such a shock, and I can understand why some people have their persians cut that short. I'm not against it or anything and can see it being a good thing in summer, its just that Audrey is incredibly timid and nervous, and this was probably the worst thing that could have happened to her......Alfie would be fine though and I might get him done if the weather gets hotter as his coat is incredibly dense and thick!


Aww lovely to hear she is adjusting well!  and that her fur is growing back fine to.

all your cats are so beautiful, i would love to be able to afford a persian! they are gorgeous!
x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

goodness me! no wonder u were so upset. she is a beauty though.


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

She does look very miserable but here's hoping it will grow back soon and the cats will adjust. I would absolutely take your complaint as far as you can though, i would be so appalled at how they treated her - not just with the shaving mishap but their thoughtless behaviour towards her timid nature that they were fully aware of. 

Big hugs to Aud, she still looks gorgeous.


----------

